# Bug Report:L146 - Not able to see 3 satellites/correct switches



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a DISH 500 with dual LNB (legacy non-DISH-Pro) connected to SW44 switch to produce 4 119/110 satellite outputs. Two of those outputs are further connected using SW21 to connect 61.5 to get CBS HD.

When I had L145 , it was able to detect the correct switches and see all 3 satellites. Once L146 was loaded, it can't see 61.5 after switch check... even though 61.5 signal IS detected when checking individual satellite.

I took one of those 921 cables and put it into a 301...which found all 3 satellites correctly.

Then I took my spare unconnected 921 and connected the satellite cables, it had previously done switch checks under L145 and therefore 61.5 is still part of the 'system'.

However, once L146 finished downloading and I did another switch check, now I can only see 110/119. It is not seeing the SW22 switch and the 61.5 satellite any more.

Based the above process of testing and elimination, I believe L146 software is to blame for my particular setup.


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

smooth28la said:


> I have a DISH 500 with dual LNB (legacy non-DISH-Pro) connected to SW44 switch to produce 4 119/110 satellite outputs. Two of those outputs are further connected using SW22 to connect 61.5 to get CBS HD.
> 
> However, once L146 finished downloading and I did another switch check, now I can only see 110/119. It is not seeing the SW22 switch and the 61.5 satellite any more.
> 
> Based the above process of testing and elimination, I believe L146 software is to blame for my particular setup.


For starters, I am assuming that you have an SW21 as I do not know of an SW22... I did see a similar problem that you describe but all the channels from 61.5 come in, it just doesn't show the valid matrix. Is this the same for you? Have you tested those channels? The bug in itself seems to be how it displays the matrix . Internally it still seems to function with the correct birds.

BTW: Have you considered DishPro? It seems to function so much better for me...


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Ops.. you're right. It's SW21.. not SW22

The Matrix only shows 119/110.. but unlike your experience, none of the 61.5 channels come in at all.

Initially the cables going into the SW21's were different order (one switch had 110/119 on cable one.. 61.5 on cable two.. and vice versa). The 921 then somehow detected SW42 on one input and SW44 on another ???

Once I made the SW21's inputs to be the same on both switches, the 921 is not confused anymore.. but still can't see 61.5 that's currently on Slot 2 of the SW21 switch.

I'd love to have DISHPro equipment... only if DISH send one to me and install it for free


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm not running this config, so I can't test it, but both inputs on the 921 MUST see exactly the same satellites, so the wiring to your SW21 switches must be on the same inputs of the switch - IE SW44 output to input 1 and 61.5 to input 2. If that doesn't work, then either the 921 software no longer supports that configuration (which is not officially supported by Dish - that's been stated many times) or you've had one of the sw21 switches go bad. I'll ask the question about the support for the config.


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm not running this config, so I can't test it, but both inputs on the 921 MUST see exactly the same satellites, so the wiring to your SW21 switches must be on the same inputs of the switch - IE SW44 output to input 1 and 61.5 to input 2. If that doesn't work, then either the 921 software no longer supports that configuration (which is not officially supported by Dish - that's been stated many times) or you've had one of the sw21 switches go bad. I'll ask the question about the support for the config.


I had a spare SW21 so I made the swap out.. didn't make any difference.

This is not acceptable that the same configuration works fine on 301.. and L145. You don't just take away supported configuration on NEWER software revisions.. it's typically the other way around.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've got the question in. Hopefully will hear something tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Here's an update:

I noticed that even though the 921 does not decode 61.5 satellite in the matrix, it also failed to identify the SW44 switch.. it says I have SW42... what's that?

I took the SW21 off both satellite cables and connect the cables directly to the SW44 switch. 

Now 921 correctly identifies the SW44 switch as SW44 !

Strange huh?

I'm leaving the SW21 off the set up for now until the next software update.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

You might want to look for a used legacy SW64 they float around on E-Bay and the Classifieds. You could also contact Dish Depot They might give you an allowance for your SW44 (I doubt the 21's are worth much).

Probably be less grief in the long run.


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

SW64 would be nice.. but why should I pay money for software defects that were introduced on the latest version for the 921 receiver?

My setup works just fine for my 301


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

I received my 921 on 4/8 and ran into this same problem. I was going to use two sw21's with a dish 500 twin and dish 300. This configuration worked fine with my Dish 5000 receiver. At least for now this loses WCBS HD which although annoying is better than the last two months of not getting HBO and Showtime HD. An sw64 is not even a good option since it will not work with a dish 500 twin. If I understand the first post in this thread, my system would have worked with an earlier software version so maybe there is hope. John


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

ctdish said:


> I received my 921 on 4/8 and ran into this same problem. I was going to use two sw21's with a dish 500 twin and dish 300. This configuration worked fine with my Dish 5000 receiver. At least for now this loses WCBS HD which although annoying is better than the last two months of not getting HBO and Showtime HD. An sw64 is not even a good option since it will not work with a dish 500 twin. If I understand the first post in this thread, my system would have worked with an earlier software version so maybe there is hope. John


My experience exactly. I had a DISH500 (legacy Quad) and Dish300 (legacy dual) hooked together with a couple of SW21's and I could not get the receiver to recognize everything properly. Once I connected the Dish500 directly to the 2 inputs on the receiver, everything was fine. So I've lost CBS-HD. However, that's not a huge deal since the local Dallas CBS broadcasts in HD. It's probably a better picture anyway than the compressed one over sat.

Note that with an earlier software revision, I was able to get the receiver to see the correct switches so I agree that this is probably a software issue.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

ctdish said:


> I received my 921 on 4/8 and ran into this same problem. I was going to use two sw21's with a dish 500 twin and dish 300. This configuration worked fine with my Dish 5000 receiver. At least for now this loses WCBS HD which although annoying is better than the last two months of not getting HBO and Showtime HD. An sw64 is not even a good option since it will not work with a dish 500 twin. If I understand the first post in this thread, my system would have worked with an earlier software version so maybe there is hope. John


I don't know if this helps, hurts, or what but I will tell you what I have that does currently work using SW21s.
I have a dish500 with a TWIN lnbf and a dish300 (61.5) with a SINGLE lnbf. I run one cable from each dish to a SW21 switch. I then output each sw21 to my 921 and this setup works under the latest version (L149).
What I will tell you is that originally (on my 1st 921) I did have trouble with it recognizing the correct matrix. Sometimes I had to run the test 3 times to get it right. On the replacement 921 I got about 5 weeks ago I had the same problem... What I had to do in the end was: disconnect the sat inputs on the back of the 921 and reboot it without any sat connections (this clears the matrix in memory) and after reboot reconnect the inputs (while the unit is still powered on ) and rerun the switch test. I don't remember if it came up with the correct matrix on the 1st or 2nd switch test giving me all 3 sats with the correct switch model (ie sometimes I would get a SW42? or some such nonsense).
ps: dish could make things alot easier if they would just move CBSHD off the wings to 110... There is nothing else on 61.5 for me other than CBS  . Gerry


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ggw200 is right. My configuration is below my signature - same up except I'm using 148.

What I did was initially configure with ONLY the Dish 500, got everything up to speed, and then added the SW21's & Dish 300. No idea if that made a difference, but it worked for me.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

My system info: sw version 149HECD-N, Boot 120B, Flash F051.
I have done some more testing in the last couple days. I tried the reboot and then adding dish cables to the receiver with no success. Also running the switch check with just the dish 500 (this always works) and then adding the sw21 and second dish, this does not work. During this testing I accidentally connect a line from a dish aimed at the 148 sat and the check found the three satellites. I added a second cable to this dish and got a working system with three sats. The 148 fades with many atmospheric conditions here since the elevation angle is 1.8 degrees. So I tried to see what was different between dishes, different satellites, different LNB, weaker signal, and longer cable run to the 148 dish. I tried a the following with no success, a new LNB on the 66 sat dish, misaiming slightly to duplicate the signal strength on the two sats, and adding 30 feet of cable in line with the 66 deg. dish. I then tried a different larger dish (signal still fades but not as often) aimed at he 148 deg. sat and the switch check still works fine. I called dish and changed my sub to the west coast CBS. I now get it and two copies of HBO and Showtime HD in the channel guide. I hope Dish can fix this as I prefer the East Coast feed. John


----------



## dubinvero (Apr 14, 2004)

ctdish,

I have a 921 with identical software to yours and have not been able to get the 921 to recognize the 3 satellites 110, 119 and 61.5. I have a legacy Quad LNB and a legacy Dish 300 with the rectangular ended LNB. I also use the SW21 to combine the three satellite onto a single lead. The 921 will not recognize the 61.5 with or without the 21 switch. The quad without the SW21 is recognized every time. Previously this setup enabled me to view 3 satellites on the Dish 5000, Dish 6000 and the 811.
Is there any difference other than signal strength between your 148 and 61.5 setups? 
To watch the Masters, I connected the two 61.5 leads with no switch directly to the 921. I was able to get CBSHD but the 921 found unknown switch. The only unusual thing I noticed was that my 61.5 signal strength is shown at a full 125 on the 921. I think the 5000 used to show about 110.

Derek


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

dubinvero,
For me I can get three sats when looking at the 148 deg. location and not at the 61. Both conditions are very reliable. I am guessing that when the 921 does a check switch it looks at a channel that was turned off on the 61 deg. location. The 921 does read higher than the my old 500 here also. It has been raining hard on and off here since Sunday night and have not been able to get a solid picture since Sunday afternoon from the 148 location. You would probably have a stronger signal in FL. John


----------



## dubinvero (Apr 14, 2004)

ctdish,

Thanks for your feedback. I will not be able to move the dish to look at 148 because I use one of the 61.5 feeds for my Voom service. I called Dish Network and they told me that this 61.5 problem is a "known issue" with the 921 that will be addressed in a future software release.

Derek


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

dubinvero said:


> ctdish,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. I will not be able to move the dish to look at 148 because I use one of the 61.5 feeds for my Voom service. I called Dish Network and they told me that this 61.5 problem is a "known issue" with the 921 that will be addressed in a future software release.


Question, how are you doing this? You need both lines off the 61.5 to satisfy the "identical input" requirements of the 921. Are you feeding two identical inputs to the 921?


----------



## dubinvero (Apr 14, 2004)

ggw2000 said:


> Question, how are you doing this? You need both lines off the 61.5 to satisfy the "identical input" requirements of the 921. Are you feeding two identical inputs to the 921?


 Yes, I connected each of the the two feeds from the 61.5 LNB to a SW21 to combine with the two feeds from the 110/119 dish. If this had of worked, I was going to try splitting each of the 61.5 feeds to connect to both the SW21 switches and the Voom receiver.


----------



## dubinvero (Apr 14, 2004)

The new L180 download did not fix the problem of the 921 failing to detect the 61.5 satellite.

Derek


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

dubinvero said:


> The new L180 download did not fix the problem of the 921 failing to detect the 61.5 satellite.
> 
> Myself and Simplesimon are at least two people using this identical setup without any problems. Have you swapped out the lnbf on the 61.5 sat? Or hopefully not a cable problem. When I got up this morning L180 was installed and everything worked fine- no reboot, switch test, nada. Everything is there including CBSHD. Gerry


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ggw2000 said:


> Myself and Simplesimon are at least two people using this identical setup without any problems. Have you swapped out the lnbf on the 61.5 sat? Or hopefully not a cable problem. When I got up this morning L180 was installed and everything worked fine- no reboot, switch test, nada. Everything is there including CBSHD. Gerry


Unh. I'm not on 61.5 - can't see it from here due to topography. My 2nd Dish (#3 sat) is on 148. I DO use SW21's, however.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> Unh. I'm not on 61.5 - can't see it from here due to topography. My 2nd Dish (#3 sat) is on 148. I DO use SW21's, however.


Simplesimon, sorry but still a mute point as far as i'm concerned. Still 3 sats using sw21s :hurah: .


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ggw2000 said:


> Simplesimon, sorry but still a mute point as far as i'm concerned. Still 3 sats using sw21s :hurah: .


On the hardware side, yes. But this is a software issue I think.

I've been hitting a LOT of threads on 2 sites lately, so I don't remember where, but someone was saying that it could simply be the 921 is looking at the 'wrong' transponder(s) on 61.5, and so not detecting it correctly.

It certainly makes sense given all available information.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

GGW2000,
The theory that SimpleSimon mentions is mine. My system can find the 148 Sat but not the 61.5 as the third Sat. My theory still holds if you last ran your switch check more than about 2 months ago before Dish removed their signal from some channels onthe 61.5 Sat. The test would be to run it now. I absolutely suggest that you do NOT do it as there is no way to restore the third Sat switching with your hardware. John


----------

